# back to the bream hole



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

caught seven more last night.you know what is for supper tonight.bream,cheesegrits and fried green tomatoes. oh.ya.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

pics


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch! Fish and grits can't beat it!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

You catching those from the bank? And what are you using? I've got a friend who goes out there, but no reports like this. Also how's the bass in Duck Pond?

Thanks


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

man! those look like some good ones! i switched to salt water many years ago but i was raised freshwater fishing...i miss it and bream are some good, sweet eating fish! 

care to elaborate? where? bait? technique?...i know, in the mouth...


----------

